# help with 4k tv



## cookiemonster (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi our Sony Bravia 37" has seen better days so I went looking for a 48" HD TV but when I seen the 4K TVs the quality was unbelievable so I was hooked straight away I was looking for a Sony but I really liked the Samsung I can't go any bigger because of room, other than price and one being 3d is what is the difference between these two. 
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...rt-3d-ultra-hd-4k-48-led-tv-10124832-pdt.html

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...smart-ultra-hd-4k-48-led-tv-10124830-pdt.html


----------



## mroofie (Apr 26, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi our Sony Bravia 37" has seen better days so I went looking for a 48" HD TV but when I seen the 4K TVs the quality was unbelievable so I was hooked straight away I was looking for a Sony but I really liked the Samsung I can't go any bigger because of room, other than price and one being 3d is what is the difference between these two.
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...rt-3d-ultra-hd-4k-48-led-tv-10124832-pdt.html
> 
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd...smart-ultra-hd-4k-48-led-tv-10124830-pdt.html


The first one is better due to higher processing rate 1300 (picture quality) and has more picture enhancements and of course 3D.

It's up to you too decide more features and higher picture quality or a lower price as with the second one.
By the way the second one has a processing rate of 900 no 3D and less picture enhancements


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a Sony 5.1 surround system would that work with them.


----------



## mroofie (Apr 26, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> I have a Sony 5.1 surround system would that work with them.


it already has Dolby surround so :/
As for you're own surround system I think so ? Sorry I'm on my phone I can't really check now.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 26, 2015)

Picture enhancement is rarely a good thing in a tv. All it tends to do is make everyone get a fake tan, crush the blacks and make green things radioactive. 

3D for me personally is a total waste of time, I'd look more closely at the quality of the actual panel than any of the crap you won't use/want.

Also, a tv that boasts it's own dolby surround does not mean it "already has surround". Your own system will likely be better, TV speakers suck.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 26, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> I have a Sony 5.1 surround system would that work with them.



Your question is too generic. What is the model of the surround sound system? Give us a chance to see the specification on Google so we can answer you correctly.


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 26, 2015)

So what you are saying RCoon is unless I want 3d which I don't the cheaper one is good enough, I will check Dent1and see if I can find the model of the sound system as it is boxed in.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 26, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> So what you are saying RCoon is unless I want 3d which I don't the cheaper one is good enough, I will check Dent1and see if I can find the model of the sound system as it is boxed in.



Watching movies in 3D is completely counter productive to video quality. All the 3D Movies I've watched were a blurry and fuzzy mess. I would opt for crisp visuals instead. IMO the entire 3D movement like the HD movement in reverse.

I agree with RCoon. TV speakers are terrible. Dolby Surround  is just stamped onto it but it doesn't mean anything really.


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't want ant the 3d it's just the dearer one sounds better if I could get on with the same specs without the 3d that would be perfect.


----------



## nictgsf (Apr 26, 2015)

Having just bought a 49" 4K TV I would advise against it unless you're going for at least 55". You will struggle to see the difference under that size when sat at an average distance from the screen. In store you're standing right in front of it and so will see, and be sold on the extra resolution. I don't regret buying it, but if I was to do it again I'd go for a top end 1080p with a true high refresh rate. Ignore any true motion (or whatever name they give to it) enhanced refresh rate tech, it's all rubbish.

But hey, I didn't believe it either until I bought it!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 26, 2015)

my opinion is dont go samsung smart tv that spyes what you tell in the room because they use vocal command and is always on listening to your stuff xd


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi this is my sound system.

http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/product/ht-as5 

I found a Sony what do you think

http://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/televisions/x8300c-series#product_details_default


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 26, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi this is my sound system.
> 
> http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/product/ht-as5
> 
> ...



the sony one looks cool but i dont see how many hz have this model + if i coult have your money i would buy instead the 40" 4k diplay from philips but you dont have rca and other iputs as a tv so if this sony is 4k at 60hz is ok


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 26, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi this is my sound system.
> 
> http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/product/ht-as5
> 
> ...



Your sound system should work, it has all the relevant inputs, coaxial, optical and more importantly HDMI.

On a side note, for true Dolby Digital. Make your sound source supports it. If you have a Sky, Virgin Media or Freesat (not freeview) set top box you should be fine.


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Dent1 I have SKY and a Sony Bluray and I think I will be going for the Sony 4K, will I need the expensive hdmi cables that they advise for the Samsung.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 26, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi Dent1 I have SKY and a Sony Bluray and I think I will be going for the Sony 4K, will I need the expensive hdmi cables that they advise for the Samsung.



No you won't need an expensive HDMI cable. They are standardised so a £3 cable will do the same job as an expensive one. Don't let the guys in Curry's fool you into paying £30. Go amazon and get it.

Cheap HDMI cable: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0017RW94A/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 26, 2015)

I got the last tv direct from Sony and I think I will be doing the same this time seems like a good offer.

http://www.sony.co.uk/buy/x8300c-series?cpint=promo_UK_TV_soundbar_X83


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

@cookiemonster

My last TV was a Sony Bravia 40Z5500 and the TV before this was a Sony W2000

TV i bought last sunday is a Samsung ue48js8500

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/samsung/ue48js8500/sams-ue48js8500

The Curve with Nano crystal Technology. eq (quantum dot LG) 4K looks Epic !

Blacks are just proper black..

Deep field view is real deep and clear..

This TV kicks ass !

i liked my sony at the time but over time went of them. it had lots of wisher washy clouding on the blacks. Still a good TV but would'nt have another..

Also i would'nt shop at currys due to after sales support being total Poo.. google will tell you this.


another thing about HDMI.. 

i read a lot over the interweb about don't be fooled by hdmi leads version 2

well i listened and bought a Fast ver 2 hdmi lead 2160p anyhow because it was £5 from fleabay..

this lead wont do 60hz uhd colour from PC its fine with 30hz but soon as i switch to 60 i get no signal showing on TV.. i change to a shorter lead from my dreambox and get 60hz np..


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Locksmith thanks for the info but even though it looks good it is out of my price range the most I can go is £1200- £1300.


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi Locksmith thanks for the info but even though it looks good it is out of my price range the most I can go is £1200- £1300.



thats a shame that pal, you be missing out on a top of the range TV... save some more coin up.,.


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 30, 2015)

I am afraid the 2016 range would be out before I could save that amount, but I will wait till Samsung release all their 2015 range and like wise the Sony range.
                                                              regards I will let you know what I decide but you did throw the cat amongst the pidgeons.


----------



## Locksmith (May 1, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> but you did throw the cat amongst the pidgeons.



i am renowned for that.. 

Good luck with your choice chief


----------



## cookiemonster (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi well I finally went for it after unforeseen delays and it is getting delivered on Friday, I went for the http://www.currys.co...124057-pdt.html. I preferred  to stick to sony even when I seen it my mind was made up, the only thing I would like some advice with is I have a sony bluray player and the tv says it upscales to near 4k should I buy the Sony 4k player http://www.sony.co.u...ayers/bdp-s6500 or do I need it.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 13, 2015)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi well I finally went for it after unforeseen delays and it is getting delivered on Friday, I went for the http://www.currys.co...124057-pdt.html. I preferred  to stick to sony even when I seen it my mind was made up, the only thing I would like some advice with is I have a sony bluray player and the tv says it upscales to near 4k should I buy the Sony 4k player http://www.sony.co.u...ayers/bdp-s6500 or do I need it.



If the TV upscales, then there's no point in buying a BluRay player that does the same thing. That and I have an inherent nature that tells me not to buy things with features called "super Wi-Fi".


----------

